# Desmo-DUDE!!



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

as my dad calls him... haha.  Just thought I would share some pics. I had an art assignment to either do 25 sketches from observation (she wanted still life- yuck!!) or take 50 photos of something from different angles... naturally, I chose to obsessively photograph my dog. C: 
I'm sitting here sketching him right now for another assignment (lol, my teacher's going to be mad at me. I think she hates animal drawings/paintings for some reason) and I got bored so I decided to upload my pics. Wish they weren't so big though.. 

"Ohai there!" 









"I'm so pensive. Look at me being pensive." 









Puttin' on the happy face. 









Back to being pensive









More to come


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Look at that topknot! I love it!


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

WOW! I love every single one! What a handome guy! Love love those eyes!


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Alright, here come the more fun pics d: 










Jump catch! 









Get it!


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

"UFO!"


















Poor tennis ball has a pretty rough job. We appreciate it, though. 









Well, later that night Desmond got a bath and groom, but I don't have pics... lol. Mostly just trimmed up his yeti legs and got rid of his bell-bottoms (that made me sad inside. I liked those. Now he has proper poodle legs though)


----------



## bluespoomommy (Feb 25, 2010)

love his fluffy top knot!


----------



## penny_ann (May 29, 2010)

Great pics!


----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)

wow fab pictures love them..


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

great pics!


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

What a beauty!


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

I always love seeing photos of Desmond!!! 
You take such amazing care of his coat, which is gorgeous


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Great photos...some very nice perspectives! Love the photo of the ball with Desmond blurred out in the background. Aren't they the best subjects for art?
_


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

he's so POOFY i love it


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

I love Desmond! Great shots, he's such a handsome guy.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Yup, he clearly "had a ball," and so did I seeing his photos. He just looks like such a charmer!!


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

Such a handsome guy,looks like he was enjoying himself.


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

WoW!! You got some great shots, Birdie!
I love the first one, Desmond is just so cute. The UFO picture is very cool. I, also, really like the close up on the tennis ball with Des in the background.
Thanks for sharing some fun pics!


----------



## unquiet_mind (May 10, 2010)

I love the pics! Such a cutie! Phooey on what the teacher thinks :wacko:


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Great pics.. love the action ones, you got some great captures there! And, I really LOVE the one of the ball in focus and the dog out of.


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Thanks for all the nice replies, Desmond really is a good model!!  I think he likes the camera more than the sketchbook... Poor baby had to stay in a sit for longer than he wanted for me to sketch him, it's hilarious how even in the drawing you can see his sleepy face going "mom.. this sucks, can I pleeeeease lay down and sleep??" :lol: But he was a trooper and my teacher surprised me by liking the drawings!! We had a representative from a really really nice art college there that day, and she seemed really impressed by them as well. Yay! Thanks Desmond!! LOL he puts up with me so well, such a good dog. <3


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

handsome boy! awesome pictures! what a soft whilte fluff he is - just just hug him!


----------

